# How long after molting can I handle my ghost mantis?



## Ratmosphere (Mar 13, 2017)

How long after molting can I handle my ghost mantis? I came home from work today and the mantis is enclosing its wings. I only ask because tomorrow I have the day off due to a huge snow storm. This would be the perfect opportunity to take pictures.


----------



## arizonablue (Mar 13, 2017)

I would wait as long as possible. Ideally let it walk onto something as opposed to handling it yourself. I try not to handle mine for at least 24 hours after a molt but that might be overly cautious.


----------



## basin79 (Mar 14, 2017)

arizonablue said:


> I would wait as long as possible. Ideally let it walk onto something as opposed to handling it yourself. I try not to handle mine for at least 24 hours after a molt but that might be overly cautious.


Wait at least 3 days. And let it have a meal before as it'll be ravenous after it's moult.


----------



## GingerC (Mar 14, 2017)

I've handled my giant Asian mantis the day after molting; she's absolutely fine. I would not recommend trying to touch/poke it around, though.


----------



## basin79 (Mar 14, 2017)

GingerC said:


> I've handled my giant Asian mantis the day after molting; she's absolutely fine. I would not recommend trying to touch/poke it around, though.


I think that's irresponsible to be honest.


----------



## GingerC (Mar 14, 2017)

basin79 said:


> I think that's irresponsible to be honest.


I think that's an overreaction, to be honest. There are many differing opinions on the matter. I happen to think it's okay to handle a day after, but I wouldn't recommend it. 

If you're curious, I had to handle my mantis because she suddenly started dragging/thrashing her abdomen the day before and I needed to check that everything was fine. I didn't provoke her into going on my hand by poking, I just let her walk on like I was a tree branch.


----------



## basin79 (Mar 14, 2017)

GingerC said:


> I think that's an overreaction, to be honest. There are many differing opinions on the matter. I happen to think it's okay to handle a day after, but I wouldn't recommend it.
> 
> If you're curious, I had to handle my mantis because she suddenly started dragging/thrashing her abdomen the day before and I needed to check that everything was fine. I didn't provoke her into going on my hand by poking, I just let her walk on like I was a tree branch.


Just because you think it's OK to handle the day after doesn’t make it right.


----------



## GingerC (Mar 14, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Just because you think it's OK to handle the day after doesn’t make it right.


So? Just because you think it _isn't _doesn't make you correct, either. Everyone has differing opinions and anecdotes on when it's safe to handle a mantis, and I've never seen anyone who has actually damaged a mantis as a result of touching it after molting.

If you don't feel like it's safe, don't do it, but you can't call me incorrect- especially given the fact that I have a healthy, undamaged L7 ready to molt into adulthood any time now.


----------



## basin79 (Mar 15, 2017)

GingerC said:


> So? Just because you think it _isn't _doesn't make you correct, either. Everyone has differing opinions and anecdotes on when it's safe to handle a mantis, and I've never seen anyone who has actually damaged a mantis as a result of touching it after molting.
> 
> If you don't feel like it's safe, don't do it, but you can't call me incorrect- especially given the fact that I have a healthy, undamaged L7 ready to molt into adulthood any time now.


Of course I can call you incorrect. A mantis that's moulted the previous day should be left alone and in peace. Just because yours doesn’t show any signs of damage doesn’t make it right. 

You're impatience doesn’t only affect you. It's affecting your mantis. Why not just wait 2-3 days? It's not going to do you any harm.


----------



## GingerC (Mar 15, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Of course I can call you incorrect. A mantis that's moulted the previous day should be left alone and in peace. Just because yours doesn’t show any signs of damage doesn’t make it right.
> 
> You're impatience doesn’t only affect you. It's affecting your mantis. Why not just wait 2-3 days? It's not going to do you any harm.


Why didn't I wait 2-3 days? Because my mantis appeared to have been injured before molting the previous day and I wanted to make absolutely sure that it was in good health in case there was anything I could do. I already told you this.

The only danger is when the exoskeleton is soft, and I waited for it to harden before I handled my mantis. If so much as walking across a human arm is a huge risk for a freshly molted mantis, then you might as well get rid of any enclosure items to make absolutely certain it isn't going to die of walking.

I'm not definitively right or wrong and neither are you. Like I've already stated, arthropods are not as well established in the pet trade as any vertebrate, and thus there are many differing opinions on many aspects of their care, from diet to environment to handling. The fact that my mantis doesn't have some horrible affliction as a result of my care standards is evidence that handling a mantis fewer than 48 hours after a molt can be done safely- in my circumstances at the very least- so by any reasonable measure, your insistence that I am wrong is both illogical and very self-righteous of you.

I am not going to repeat myself again, and further insistence that I am wrong (despite complete lack of any evidence) will result in you being permanently blocked from my account.


----------



## basin79 (Mar 15, 2017)

GingerC said:


> Why didn't I wait 2-3 days? Because my mantis appeared to have been injured before molting the previous day and I wanted to make absolutely sure that it was in good health in case there was anything I could do. I already told you this.
> 
> The only danger is when the exoskeleton is soft, and I waited for it to harden before I handled my mantis. If so much as walking across a human arm is a huge risk for a freshly molted mantis, then you might as well get rid of any enclosure items to make absolutely certain it isn't going to die of walking.
> 
> ...


The OP asked the question as they wanted to take pics of their mantis. So once again the day after is too soon to handle a mantis. 

This wasn't "my mantis is stuck in her shed can I handle her to help her thread".

You where forced to handle your mantis. It was an emergency.

It's like someone asking "can I break the speed limit in my car because I want to?" And you answering yes. Only when questioned later you say you where driving your mum to the hospital who'd fell through a glass coffee table and slit her throat.

And I fail to see the "threat" of you blocking me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Mar 15, 2017)

How long will my ghost mantis live as an adult? It's a female.


----------



## GingerC (Mar 15, 2017)

basin79 said:


> The OP asked the question as they wanted to take pics of their mantis. So once again the day after is too soon to handle a mantis.
> 
> This wasn't "my mantis is stuck in her shed can I handle her to help her thread".
> 
> ...


Actually, a better analogy would be someone asking, "Is it okay to inhale helium?" and getting two answers: firstly, "No, helium is an asphyxiant." and secondly, "Yes, I have inhaled helium and had no ill consequences."

If the exoskeleton is hardened, it is safe to handle your mantis. I researched for months before I bought my mantis, and presuming that the care sheets I've read are correct, it is safe to handle a mantis at least 24 hours after a molt.

I was not threatening you in the least. I am going to cut off any way for you to contact me, and I feel that warning is due.

You will not be bothering me any longer.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Award 1


----------



## GingerC (Mar 15, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> How long will my ghost mantis live as an adult? It's a female.


I've never had a ghost mantis, but I read that females can live up to eight months after the final molt.


----------



## basin79 (Mar 15, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> How long will my ghost mantis live as an adult? It's a female.


Between 3 and 6 months usually.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sad 1


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Oct 30, 2017)

Mine lived 8 months as an adult


----------

